# Do We Need A Fruit Forum?



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2005)

Got a bag of losing-their-freshness cranberries, and I was all set to start skimming the board looking for ideas when I realized we don't have a forum dedicated to fruit.  

A lot of info could be covered under such a topic: stewing, canning, dried fruit, homemade jams and jellies, etc.

Whaddya think, admin?


----------



## crewsk (Jan 12, 2005)

That's a great idea mudbug!!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 12, 2005)

Mud, stick the cranberries in the freezer.  They'll last for up to a year.  When you go to use them you don't even need to bother thawing them.  I keep probably a half-dozen bags on hand after the holidays and then use them throughout the year.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2005)

For now fruit would go under miscellaneous - Many moons ago when all the forums were set up I asked for a Fruit Forum, a forum for cooking discussion only, a breakfast forum, - - - - The answers were - the fruit goes under miscellaneous, the cooking discussions happen under the proper forum for the topic you are discussion OR they go in the miscellaneous forum, and the breakfast forum can fall under the Milk, Eggs, Dairy, or the casserole forum, or the miscellaneous, or other forum appropriate per the ingredients.

So, I can assure you ALL and MORE forums were asked for but just like I can't get "behind" this board and change the snowflakes, I can't create a forum either.     And I can't suggest either because it's been about 1 1/2 - 2 months since I've "seen" the administrator. - The longest stretch though was 13 months - so if you think YOU are frustrated!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 12, 2005)

Without knowing that Kitchenelf had already requested these, I made a few suggestions to the Admin about new categories that are needed. One of them was a fruit category. I suggested that the existing vegetable category just be changed to fruits and vegetables. From what Kitchenelf has said, it does not sound like these will be added and who knows when the admin will even see the suggestions, but at least they have been made


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 12, 2005)

GB - the more that ask the more maybe it will be understood that we, as cooks, know what we are talking about and we want to make this board better for US!!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 12, 2005)

Sounds good to me


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks for trying, elf.  It's a shame that the administrator of this board is apparently so disengaged, even with his "helpers."

PA, I think the freezer is a good choice for now on the c-berry thing.  Not imaginative or energetic enough to do anything with them at the moment.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 12, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Thanks for trying, elf.  It's a shame that the administrator of this board is apparently so disengaged, even with his "helpers."
> 
> PA, I think the freezer is a good choice for now on the c-berry thing.  Not imaginative or energetic enough to do anything with them at the moment.



I have a ton of cranberry recipies when you're in need.  Just let me know!


----------



## kyles (Jan 12, 2005)

Changing the existing veggie forum to fruit and vegetables sounds like a good option, I do hope our friendly admin gives it some thought, it seems a shame to have one of the most enjoyable elements of food shoved in miscellaneous! I have often had a fruit question or comment and no idea where to put it!


----------



## mish (Jan 13, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Got a bag of losing-their-freshness cranberries, and I was all set to start skimming the board looking for ideas when I realized we don't have a forum dedicated to fruit.
> 
> A lot of info could be covered under such a topic: stewing, canning, dried fruit, homemade jams and jellies, etc.
> 
> Whaddya think, admin?



Since this is a cooking forum, I would think you could start a topic in the recipe area.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 13, 2005)

Heads Up everyone!!!!  We now have a Fruit and Nuts Forum!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jan 13, 2005)

That is fantastic news!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent move, admin.  I think this was needed.  When I haul my bag of frozen cranberries back out of hibernation, I will know where to go.  "Nuts" is a good addition and in fact I was thinking of suggesting that as well.  You read my mind!


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

Mud, it's not in the fruit and nuts forum since it's a dessert, but here's an idea for some of your cranberries! (as I'm sure you guessed, most of my cranberry ideas are baked goods!   )
http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=7800


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

yep, saw it.  Thanks, PA.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 13, 2005)

And I just saw your reply--sorry about the coconut!  I have lots more when you're ready!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 13, 2005)

PA, You will be my Go-To Girl on the cranberries.  I noted your dip recipe using them, but I'm a little "dipped out"  (Otter, don't start...) after the holidays.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 15, 2005)

I believe I saw one, fruit and nuts, or maybe it was added after you posted this.


----------

